# Jack Dempsey's aren't growing



## mcpingeton (Sep 20, 2009)

This is my first post and I am a newbie at fish
I have a 75g tank with 2 JD's, 1 Bumblebee and a Pleco. 
My JD's are not growing at all! I had a friend who had a 55g and his JDs grew to about 10"
I wonder if it's because of the other fish?
Thanks for the help!


----------



## salukicichlids (Apr 16, 2009)

How big are they now?

How long have you had the fish?

What do you feed them?

How often do you change the water on your aquarium?

Answering these questions would probably help people determine a probably cause.


----------



## mcpingeton (Sep 20, 2009)

salukicichlids said:


> How big are they now?
> 
> How long have you had the fish?
> 
> ...


I feed them once a day. I've had them for 2 years in December and I change the water weekly.
One is about 5" and the other is about 3"


----------



## gnomemagi (Jun 13, 2009)

Do you have pictures? How large were they when you purchased them?


----------



## mcpingeton (Sep 20, 2009)

gnomemagi said:


> Do you have pictures? How large were they when you purchased them?


No pictures, I'm still working on a light for the tank  sorry
They were both about 2" when I bought them


----------



## SinisterKisses (Feb 24, 2004)

Well something is definitely going on there...2" when you bought them, and 2yrs later...they should be completely full grown and at least 8-9" each.

Have they always been in a 75gal tank, from the day you bought them?


----------



## mcpingeton (Sep 20, 2009)

SinisterKisses said:


> Well something is definitely going on there...2" when you bought them, and 2yrs later...they should be completely full grown and at least 8-9" each.
> 
> Have they always been in a 75gal tank, from the day you bought them?


Yeah, when I got them they were in a 10g at a pet store but then they went to the 75g. Someone told me it could be because I have too many fish but my bumblebee is only 5" along with my pleco. That shouldn't be too many fish right?
2 JDs
1 Bumblebee
1 Pleco


----------



## Sprungster (Mar 17, 2008)

What are you feeding them ?
How much water do you change each time?


----------



## mcpingeton (Sep 20, 2009)

Sprungster said:


> What are you feeding them ?
> How much water do you change each time?


I feed them cichlid pellets and flakes. I change about 1/3 of the water


----------



## Sprungster (Mar 17, 2008)

What kind of cichlid pellets? What is the exact name?

I wouldn't feed them with flakes...it is not going to make them grow, stick to quality pellets and feed them more than once a day.

You can also give them bloodworms - it helps their growth.
I feed mine NLS thera A and Ocean Nutrition Bloodworms with good results.
Tetra bits is also a good option.


----------



## gnomemagi (Jun 13, 2009)

You sure they are JDs?

Only idea from my end is that the petstore sold you a different fish other than a JD by mistake that looks similar as a juvenile - i.e, maybe a Blue Acara or some other smaller, slower growing cichlid.


----------



## mcpingeton (Sep 20, 2009)

Wow I think you're right gnomemagi
I think they gave me 2 Blue Acacas which would also explain their peaceful attitude.
Thanks!!


----------



## mcpingeton (Sep 20, 2009)

here's a picture of one of the fish


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

definitely a Jack Dempsey... but it is a female.


----------



## mcpingeton (Sep 20, 2009)

Ok thanks, here's the other one that I am more concerned about
he/she is very small


----------



## Burtle (Dec 25, 2004)

5" is an adult size for female JD.
Their growth starts to slow down around that age.
Smaller one maybe stunted being the weaker sibling?


----------



## SiNFuLWaYs (May 18, 2009)

just keep doing continuous water changes an feed them high quality foods just try to do what you can. dont add too many fish to the tank its only gunna stunt their growth even more


----------



## Linoleum (Aug 9, 2009)

My female JD seems to of maxed out at 6" but it did have a pretty stressful life before i got her (donated to the LFS with next to no fins/colouration). A light may make alot of difference, regular light/dark (day/night) to simulate natural life. Are your fish very active or do they hide alot?


----------



## mcpingeton (Sep 20, 2009)

the JD's hide a lot which doesn't seem right


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

also a dempsey, and is likely a sub-dominant female, explaining why it is smaller, but still, 5 and 3" is still smaller then they should be.

I have a feeling they were stunted in the LFS when you bought them, they will still grow, just very slowly.


----------



## SiNFuLWaYs (May 18, 2009)

simple as water changes an good dieting.


----------



## zambian (Aug 20, 2007)

Both your Jack Dempeys are female.....


----------

